# CD-RW

## scott8711

How doesw one get a CD-RW and a Zip drive to be recognized on boot up.  I try to mount them but they wont mount.  for the CDRW I enter "/dev/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrw"  it says "special device /dev/cdrom1 does not exist"  I have not tried anything for the zip drive yet since I don't know what to call it.  I would think it might be /dev/hdb0 since it is the slave on the primary IDE port.

Scott

----------

## scott8711

Who make a good program for burning CDs in Linux.  Can I just use easy CD creator?

----------

## metalhedd

YOu need to use SCSI Emulation to burn CD's under Linux, so unless you planned ahead you're going to need to recompile your kernel.. once you get all that done properly as per the directions you will find all over these forums you're cdrw should work fine.. theres a bunch of programs for burning, I recommend arson.

----------

## masseya

 *scott8711 wrote:*   

> Who make a good program for burning CDs in Linux.  Can I just use easy CD creator?

 

You'll want to read the thread called 

what cd burning software?

Also look in the installation guide in the section on building the kernel.  They have some special instructions to get the SCSI emulation you will need to be able to burn CDs.   :Smile:   Or you can just look at this thread, which will probably help a little.

----------

## scott8711

I included the SCSI emmulation in the kernel?  What do I do now

----------

## masseya

Well, there's a little more to it than simply adding SCSI emulation support.  Here's the full deal from the install doc:

 *install doc wrote:*   

> If you have an IDE cd burner, then you need to enable SCSI emulation in the kernel. Turn on "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support" ---> "IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices" ---> "SCSI emulation support" (I usually make it a module), then under "SCSI support" enable "SCSI support", "SCSI CD-ROM support" and "SCSI generic support" (again, I usually compile them as modules). If you also choose to use modules, then echo -e "ide-scsi\nsg\nsr_mod" >> /etc/modules.autoload to have them automatically added at boot time. 

 

Have you done all that?

----------

## scott8711

echo -e "ide-scsi\nsg\nsr_mod" >> /etc/modules.autoload to have them automatically added at boot time.

This is the only thing I have not done.  Do I add it to the fstab file? or somewhere else

Scott

----------

## masseya

There should be a line in your /etc/fstab that looks something like this 

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro    0 0
```

If you have all the modules loaded and you have that line in /etc/fstab it should simply be a matter of emerging the burning software.

----------

## scott8711

This has been done and it works for my CD-ROM.  I need to activate the CD-RW.

----------

## scott8711

WHO HOO, I just realized that I have graduated from "noob" to "Tux's lil helper"

----------

## masseya

Hmm.. Now I'm confused.  I have re-read your post and if you have more than one CD drive you'll have to have an entry for each of them in your /etc/fstab file.  If you don't only one of them will work.  Was this what you were refering to?

----------

## scott8711

Correct.  MY fstab file is as follows for the CDs

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 auto,ro 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrw iso9660 auto, ro 0 0

----------

## masseya

Ok, I think you may have to have the following line added as an option passed to your kernel on boot time.  I don't know for sure as it's been a while since I was un-lazy enough to get mine working.   :Smile: 

```
append="hdb=ide-scsi"
```

Make sure that you have the correct IDE channel specified.  This line is to ensure that the ide-scsi driver takes that channel without interferance.

----------

## scott8711

Do I add that to my fstab file or to grub.conf?  I can't find grub.conf butthat is where I added that option when I went through the instructions on the installation guide.  I may have misspelled something.

Scott

----------

## sgipan

 *Tristam29 wrote:*   

> Ok, I think you may have to have the following line added as an option passed to your kernel on boot time.  I don't know for sure as it's been a while since I was un-lazy enough to get mine working.  
> 
> ```
> append="hdb=ide-scsi"
> ```
> ...

 

Fine, I have another question: I can mount my CDROM and my CDWriter. But both seem not to be able to read audio-CDs. I get this error message: 

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
```

 (that's for the writer being cdrom1) 

I then changed in fstab the <type> option from "iso9660" to "auto" but now I get 

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom1: Input/output error

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

So what filesystem do I have to specify in order for it to recognize ISO9660, Joliet and Audio-CDs? Or do I have to build a kernel being able to automatically recognize the fstype?

Thanx, 

Stephan

----------

## masseya

Kernel options are added in your grub.conf file.  I'm not actually at a linux system so I can't tell you the exact format.   :Sad: 

 *sgipan wrote:*   

> Fine, I have another question: I can mount my CDROM and my CDWriter. But both seem not to be able to read audio-CDs. I get this error message: 
> 
> ```
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
> ```
> ...

 

You might want to check out Mounting Audio CDs.  I normally just play them with xmms.

----------

## sgipan

OK, thanx. Never would have thought they're not being mounted, so I didn't even look for it - sorry.   :Rolling Eyes: 

But two more questions: 

In my grub.conf i specified as kernel parameter: 

 *Quote:*   

> hdd=ide-scsi

 

However, when booting I see that my CDWriter is "Secondary Master" - wouldn't that be hdc? As I said, I can mount it and read it, so no problem there. I'm just trying to get it right so I won't run into problems later. 

The other question: I would like to install koncd but when checking with emerge -p koncd I see it's gonna install a bunch of stuff, including kdelibs-2.2.2 and qt-2.3.2. Now, won't that break version 3 of the kdelibs and qt? Or can they coexist w/out any problem? 

Uh, and while we're at it: when doing the "emerge -p" I got the list of packages and before every line an [ebuild N ] or [ebuild  U]. I'm sure this is a very stupid question (since it surely is documented somewhere), but what do "N" and "U" mean? I looked around in "man ebuild", "man 5 ebuild" and on the forums but can't find the answer. I suppose it means sth. like "New" "Update" or sth. But is that correct and where can I find more detailed info? 

Stephan

----------

## masseya

 *sgipan wrote:*   

> In my grub.conf i specified as kernel parameter: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   hdd=ide-scsi 
> 
> However, when booting I see that my CDWriter is "Secondary Master" - wouldn't that be hdc? As I said, I can mount it and read it, so no problem there. I'm just trying to get it right so I won't run into problems later. 

 

Well, I could be wrong here, but I'm used to making myself look like an idiot, but if you don't have anything else on your secondary IDE channel I think most bioses (sp?) recognize the only thing on that channel as a master.  However, since you have it listed as hdd, I'm inclined to belive that there's a hdc in your system.  If this is another CD drive then you'll have to check the jumper settings in the back to see whether or not they are set to be master or slave.  If hdc is an actual hard drive then my faith in computers has flown out the window because IIRC you can't have a CD drive as a master for a hard disk.

 *Quote:*   

> The other question: I would like to install koncd but when checking with emerge -p koncd I see it's gonna install a bunch of stuff, including kdelibs-2.2.2 and qt-2.3.2. Now, won't that break version 3 of the kdelibs and qt? Or can they coexist w/out any problem? 

 

Good question.  It might be better served as a seperate thread.  I'm not going to split it out since it's not in a post of it's own, but I thought you would like to know for next time.  As for the answer, I'm not really sure.  It depends on what flags (N, U, R..) are shown on the emege -p output.  If it's a U flag (meaning update or upgrade..) then you will replace your old libs.  I would think this is a Bad Thing (tm).  If it's a N flag (meaning new..) then you may be able to get them to co-exist.  I don't know for sure because I don't use koncd.  If I were you I would be looking at alternatives to using koncd.   :Smile:   That might just be the easiest thing to do for now.  Oh, and R is the flag for recompile.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Well : hda = primary master

         hdb = primary slave

         hdc = secondary master

         hdd = secondary slave

         hde = primary master ATA 100 or 133 

         hdf  = primary slave ATA 100 and so on...

So if you have your cdrom on Secondary master its hdc.

hope this help.

----------

## sgipan

Thanx very much. I'm gonna say this although it hurts, but to save future sweat for somebody else: I didn't look right; it said "secondary slave" on bootup, not "secondary master"...  :Rolling Eyes: 

So whenever you're having trouble with this, TRIPLE check before driving yaself nuts, guys! But anyways, learned 'bout the device names (or whatever they're called). Fat thanx!

And Tristam29: got CDs playing merrily along (on KsCD): Thanx for the tip with just changing the CDWriting software; I'll look around for recommendations. 

And _SkeLeToN_: Thanks, too. Btw., we've been to Montreal a few weeks ago - what a place, man! Definitely one of my favourite places in the world. If it wasn't so difficult to get a working visa (and all the french stuff.....) ... I'd see ya round.

----------

